# Water Dragon Broken Rib Help!!!



## kuu (Oct 24, 2009)

Came to feeding time for my Water Dragon and i noticed that one of his ribs on the left side has broken. Its poking out (not out of the skin though) and his hasn't stopped eating or changed his normal routine. May i also add i have rung the emergency vet this evening who advised me to see how he gets on (the course of action they would take is anti-inflammatry and painkillers). He is in no obvious pain and is otherwise a healthy guy. I just feel completely helpless and was wondering if anyone has any advice out there?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry but your vet is WRONG he needs an xray to see if there is any internal injury and to see the angle the bone is at at the very least, also antibiotics, pain killers and anti inflammatory medication would be offered as a matter of course, once infection has set in and is obvious (especially with reptiles) it is often too late.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

he needs taking to a vet for x rays and to stabalize the break ,also any idea how this may have occurred is he kept with others that may have atacked or has he fallen from branches or check your husbandry are you feeding correctly and giveing proper calcium supplements as breaks just dont appear without reason


----------



## kuu (Oct 24, 2009)

Just to clarify we are taking him to a reptile specialist on Monday.


----------

